# Canon 24-70 f/2.8L II with uneven zoom action



## pixyl (May 27, 2014)

I thought I read about this problem somewhere but can't find it...
My Canon 24-70 f/2.8L II "sticks" when I zoom, resulting in an uneven movement. For the premium price I paid I'd expect a smooth action. Is there something I can do about it or is it a production issue which Canon should repair within the warranty period?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 28, 2014)

Mine is perfectly smooth. I would contact Canon service.


----------



## Click (May 28, 2014)

Same here.



neuroanatomist said:


> I would contact Canon service.



+1


----------



## cid (May 28, 2014)

Click said:


> Same here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+2

it has to be some mechanical issue -> return it or contact service


----------



## TexPhoto (May 28, 2014)

If the lens was this way when you bought it, you should take it back there. But yes, Canon should fix or replace it for free.


----------

